
Apple Told Some Apple TV+ Show Developers Not To Anger China - swayvil
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/alexkantrowitz/apple-china-tv-protesters-hong-kong-tim-cook
======
dang
Url changed from [https://boingboing.net/2019/10/14/cultural-
diplomacy.html](https://boingboing.net/2019/10/14/cultural-diplomacy.html),
which points to this.

Edit: turns out to be a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231191).

